# 2010 VW CC trunk issues



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

as i am driving i see on the instrument screen that it's blinking that my trunk is open but it's actually closed..i will try to embed a video if i can on there but I'll also put the link below..PLEASE HELP


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Loose latch with sensor on it possibly. Looks to be flickering over small bumps.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

It is in fact doing that how would I fix that


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Take the panels off and check for anything loose. Not sure if it would be on the trunk itself or rear of car.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it's on the trunk....I was thinking that it was connected to the lights that needed to be changed (reverse)


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

gunitd50 said:


> I think it's on the trunk....I was thinking that it was connected to the lights that needed to be changed (reverse)



Rear lights and trunk latch are part of one wiring harness. It could be just pure coincided that your reverse light is out or it could indicate that your wiring harness is loose.

I also remember few threads where people had a problem with this harness breaking inside the trunk. You should also take out left(driver) side wall carpet in the trunk and check everything there as well.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alright I'll do that today..... I have the bulbs and such and I will do that I'll report back as soon as possible


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

OEMplusCC said:


> Rear lights and trunk latch are part of one wiring harness. It could be just pure coincided that your reverse light is out or it could indicate that your wiring harness is loose.
> 
> I also remember few threads where people had a problem with this harness breaking inside the trunk. You should also take out left(driver) side wall carpet in the trunk and check everything there as well.


I judt replaced mine this year. The part was pretty cheap. In the end when mine failed the trunk stopped opening.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

What is it exactly u replaced


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

The actual harness.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ooooo OK that's what I was thinking...did that solve the issue if u had it


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Yup all my lights work and bulb errors went away. And most important I can open the trunk. Here's the part:

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES347972/


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks so much...my trunk still opens and close no problem its just that it seems the senosr is tripping


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

now it doesn't want to stay closed


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

HunterRose said:


> Yup all my lights work and bulb errors went away. And most important I can open the trunk. Here's the part:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES347972/


Good afternoon hunter I was trying to change my bulbs I went to close my trunk and now my trunk doesn't want to open at all I have to open in the manual it from inside the car so by buying the wiring harness and not the actual latch that will resolve the issue that I'm having


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

If you are having the same issue as me yes. Easy way to find out is to check the harness in your trunk. Try this link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rness-is-slowly-dying&p=86164665#post86164665


----------



## teflonrico (Apr 24, 2011)

gunitd50 said:


> now it doesn't want to stay closed


This was exactly my problem... Replaced the harness running into the boot lid and that solved all the problems.. Inspecting the harness I removed showed a few broken wires..

The link to ecs in this thread shows the correct harness.. VW dealer wanted just over $100 for the same thing. I found a new one on eBay for less than $20.. In fact the complete quote from the dealer to fix this was about $500.. Scandalous when you factor in it took a non pro like me less than 20 mins to do this.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

What tools did u use to solve it and where is that part number please


----------



## teflonrico (Apr 24, 2011)

The only really special thing you need is a torx screwdriver or bit to remove a screw on the floor (i don't remember the size off the top of my head) in the trunk holding the side trim in. The clips for the side trim i used a flat head screw driver.

The back plastic trim around the trunk latch is just clipped in but you need to remove it.. to get to clips holding the side trim.

For the trunk lid, everything is clipped in.. including the cover around the catch. 
i started pulling from where the hinge is and worked my way round.

VW part number was 3C8971182E

Hope that helps...


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Took u only 20 minutes


----------



## teflonrico (Apr 24, 2011)

20 mins to get the harness in and see everything work... 
maybe a little longer to put everything back... honestly it wasn't that hard... 

The harness is clipped in... and the new one you buy comes with all the clips in place already..
Connections are color coded.. so no labeling or remembering to do... 

Was harder for me to change my headlight bulbs... those suckers are tricky to clip in... lol


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes they are I will try to look for the part today and VW wanted 500 for the job


----------



## teflonrico (Apr 24, 2011)

yep... 

Diagnostics charge... taking stuff apart charge.. and the harness... all added up to about $500 with the tax... 
its almost as bad as the $300 quote to change spark plugs... I really need to get some of what they are smoking..


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah well that's pretty crazy that they would charge something like that so expensive but they must be smoking on something real good too anywho I do appreciate the advice that you giving me I will definitely look to see if I can find that horny phone and find a way to take that


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

can anyone give me a link or instrutions on how to remove and replace the harness that controls the revers lights and such inside the trunk


----------

